# Business card makers?



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

Anyone have any good websites to order real nice business cards? I am looking to desing some and order them through a good company! Thanks in advance on this.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

http://www.overnightprints.com/main.php?A=pricing

I've ordered multiple cards from here. I designed them and uploaded. They are as stiff as a credit card, super clean ink and a uv coating keeps them looking good. Oh did I mention there cheep too


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey green,

What picture did you use for snow plowing?


----------



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

I know you asked for business cards, but I had 500 business card size magnets made and I give those out instead. I figured business cards just get thrown on someones desk or in a drawer. The magnets will end up on the fridge where they will see it every day!
I used this company they were great.

http://www.custom-magnets.com/


----------



## addicted (Dec 13, 2005)

vanwhyjr said:


> I know you asked for business cards, but I had 500 business card size magnets made and I give those out instead. I figured business cards just get thrown on someones desk or in a drawer. The magnets will end up on the fridge where they will see it every day!
> I used this company they were great.
> 
> http://www.custom-magnets.com/


Great idea!


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

I have had very good luck with www.48hourprint.com you can design your own card using the there templates and they keep the card on file so you can reorder easy.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

vanwhyjr said:


> I know you asked for business cards, but I had 500 business card size magnets made and I give those out instead. I figured business cards just get thrown on someones desk or in a drawer. The magnets will end up on the fridge where they will see it every day!
> I used this company they were great.
> 
> http://www.custom-magnets.com/


Unless they don't stick, nothing more frustrating than a magnet that won't even hold up my kids picture. --although I do always refer to my pizza shops magnet to call them.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

NJ Plowman said:


> Hey green,
> 
> What picture did you use for snow plowing?


Uh sorry, I'm having a brain fart, picture used on what?


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

vanwhyjr said:


> I know you asked for business cards, but I had 500 business card size magnets made and I give those out instead. I figured business cards just get thrown on someones desk or in a drawer. The magnets will end up on the fridge where they will see it every day!
> I used this company they were great.
> 
> http://www.custom-magnets.com/


did you get more reponse calls from those? I usually ask my customers where they found my number for curiousity so I can see what advertisement is working best


----------



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

Scottscape said:


> did you get more reponse calls from those? I usually ask my customers where they found my number for curiousity so I can see what advertisement is working best


I haven't really given many out yet. I gave one to each of my current customers and put a few in a letter offering my services and threw them in some mailboxes. I plow for my 90 house development. It's about 5 miles of roads so that keeps me pretty busy every storm plus about 3 to 5 driveways so far. So I was trying to pick-up some more driveways in there. I'm only doing it part time by myself so I don't want to get to big. It pays for the truck and equipment with a little play money on the side!!


----------



## Mike from NH (Feb 18, 2006)

www.vistaprint.com


----------



## nextdoorlabor (Aug 16, 2005)

i've also used vistaprint.com... they're "free" (with 12$ shipping, basic designs, and vistaprint advertising on the back). If you want a little bit more quality and a blank back, you have to spend a bit more but the price is still very reasonable.. i got very nice results from them.


----------



## mmwb (Jan 12, 2005)

While not very cost effective, in a pinch you can make your own. Your local office supply store should have perforated sheets (they really come apart clean) and generally have the adhesive magnets that you can put your cards on as well. As stated, it will cost more to do it this way, but can get you by in a pinch.


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

vistaprint.com

I use them for all my business cards, postcards, and flyers

great pricing, and service.
you can use one of their templates, or upload your own.


----------



## solar (Sep 11, 2006)

Grn Mtn said:


> http://www.overnightprints.com/main.php?A=pricing
> 
> I've ordered multiple cards from here. I designed them and uploaded. They are as stiff as a credit card, super clean ink and a uv coating keeps them looking good. Oh did I mention there cheep too


Over the years I've ordered about 4,000+ cards from them and have always been VERY impressed with their service. I highly recomend them.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I have done multiple cards through www.printsmadeeasy.com I even have a real neat snow flake as my background. I dont know how I could upload the pdf so everyone could see. Cheap, and fast too.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I make my own. I use Printshop which has a business card template. Just buy some heavy weight paper (I think its around 80lbs) or cardstock.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*online them, really....*

hey ridehard, you really ought to try it, ordering them from overnightprints.com. I just ordered my new cards and they are awesome, just like a credit card and supercrisp ink. trust me, I can print them from home too but for the quality price and free shipping, no tax, why wouldn't you.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I'll have to check them out!!


----------

